# WARNING maison boon BE



## Telf. (Aug 15, 2017)

Shot over to belguim recently with a list of 25 sites. 
Whilst at the maison boon we heard a distant noise that caused us to get back to my van, once back at the van we discovered some cowardly f**ktard had taken several swipes at the back Door's with a pole causing a fair few sharp dints and scratches, at that time I didn't have a clue who had done it. Since returning home I've found out that things like this are a regular occurrence by the nut job farmer and his inbread female companion who live next door. There's a good few hundred pounds worth of damage to my van which was brand new in December 16. So I'm proper pissed about it. The last post on here about this was in 2013 so I really feel the need to warn others about these cretins, I would visit again but I'd make sure we took it in turns to guard our ride armed with a steering lock shaped like a baseball bat.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 16, 2017)

Sorry to hear about that, that's sickening. Someone must have been watching you all the time. Maybe you should park it in a residential area. Can't touch it there.


----------



## Telf. (Aug 16, 2017)

Cheers, it was on a public road.


----------



## mookster (Aug 16, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Sorry to hear about that, that's sickening. Someone must have been watching you all the time. Maybe you should park it in a residential area. Can't touch it there.



The nearest residential area to it is a good few miles away, it's in the middle of nowhere with only a couple of farmhouses for company.

After my experience (which telf is eluding to) and others I read soon after my own terrifying encounter there it's one to steer clear of. Especially driving a car with a UK plate.


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 16, 2017)

Mookster has a story about this one. Probably slightly more scary than yours.


----------



## Telf. (Aug 16, 2017)

Priority 7 said:


> Mookster has a story about this one. Probably slightly more scary than yours.



TBH I so wish I'd caught the c**t. I'm envious of mooksters encounter really. I'd hate for us explorers to boycott the place as that's what this cowardly inbread is trying to achieve.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hmmm...naughty that and proper expensive for u, not good. 

Sorry to hear you had a crap time, never been myself but thanks for warning everybody as not everyone would, cheers!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 17, 2017)

Priority 7 said:


> Mookster has a story about this one. Probably slightly more scary than yours.



We also have a story about this with the tyres at Noisy! As Mooks said, the UK plates are a definate red flag outside these sites. Hope it all works out for you bud, cheers for the warning.


----------



## mookster (Aug 17, 2017)

UrbanX said:


> We also have a story about this with the tyres at Noisy! As Mooks said, the UK plates are a definate red flag outside these sites. Hope it all works out for you bud, cheers for the warning.



Thankfully Noisy is almost gone now so no more loons riding around on quadbikes with shotguns!


----------



## Telf. (Aug 17, 2017)

mookster said:


> Thankfully Noisy is almost gone now so no more loons riding around on quadbikes with shotguns!



Went there whilst nearby as I've never been before, had no trouble on that one, but it's not really worth the effort of going now due to fact they've knocked most of it down  real shame.


----------



## Lavino (Aug 17, 2017)

Sorry to here about the van Telf. Shame you didn't catch the fucker.hope the rest of your trip went wrll..


----------



## Telf. (Aug 17, 2017)

Lavino said:


> Sorry to here about the van Telf. Shame you didn't catch the fucker.hope the rest of your trip went wrll..



Cheers Lavino, safer in uk to explore even Elwyn wouldn't damage our wheels


----------



## darbians (Aug 19, 2017)

I have a slightly different view to this. I am quite anti residential. You had a £300 of damage to your car. Does the farmer own the house? If so he has prob had far more damage caused to his property than £300. It isn't one with no photo, no trespassing signs by chance is it? These places get sealed and then broken into again by explorers. Who sealed it up? I tell ya what, there isn't no derp sealing fairies. So it's a family who for some reason has left the house as it is. This isnt a personal dig at the OP, but it's clear some people in the community have no respect.


----------



## krela (Aug 20, 2017)

darbians said:


> I have a slightly different view to this. I am quite anti residential. You had a £300 of damage to your car. Does the farmer own the house? If so he has prob had far more damage caused to his property than £300. It isn't one with no photo, no trespassing signs by chance is it? These places get sealed and then broken into again by explorers. Who sealed it up? I tell ya what, there isn't no derp sealing fairies. So it's a family who for some reason has left the house as it is. This isnt a personal dig at the OP, but it's clear some people in the community have no respect.



Whilst I think what's happening to people's cars is pretty terrible, I actually agree with this. People seem to forget that in England at least may not be against the law, but we don't have any right to be in these places, and in many cases our presence is probably causing people problems in a very personal way. It's one thing playing games with paid security at commercial properties, it's something else entirely antagonising people who have personal attachments, whatever they may be. It seems to me many people know there are site owners or other involved people (neighbours etc) who have major issues with certain sites, yet see it as some kind of game and go anyway. This to me goes beyond the realm of trespass and into the realm of harmful behaviour (not saying that's the case here).


----------



## Lavino (Aug 20, 2017)

I disagree with what your saying you say we don't have the right to be in these places yes that's true but it definitely doesn't give somebody the right to damage your car. If they thought someone was there then approach then not take it out on there car. What happens if was just somebody going for a walk with there dog. And the neighbour did that no it's not acceptable.


----------



## krela (Aug 20, 2017)

I didn't say it was acceptable, I said what some "explorers" do in many circumstances like this isn't acceptable either.


----------



## Telf. (Aug 20, 2017)

It's a code named site in Belgium, totally different to naming somewhere over here then all walks of life rock up mob handed smashing shite out of it. Maybe if they don't want photographers going in to maison boon they shud shut the back door and turn the key and it would keep us out.


----------



## krela (Aug 20, 2017)

Telf. said:


> It's a code named site in Belgium, totally different to naming somewhere over here then all walks of life rock up mob handed smashing shite out of it. Maybe if they don't want photographers going in to maison boon they shud shut the back door and turn the key and it would keep us out.



And this is exactly the problem, you're still putting it in terms of it being an urbex target without any context, rather than a property or space that a human being somewhere might care about for whatever reason, be they owner or neighbour. It doesn't matter if the door is locked, if it's boarded, code named, or whatever, it's not entirely down to the property being "open", you know as well as I do that securing places is largely ineffective, and to some extent it's irrelevant anyway. If someone visiting somewhere causes someone else stress and upset, that's their problem, and they've caused it. Their actions are having a direct impact on someone else's well being with no real justification other than to satisfy their hobby. 

I'm really not having a go at you, for all I know you're an extremely ethical explorer, but many people are not and it doesn't surprise me in the slightest that some people who either own or live around abandoned/derelict properties (who are often vulnerable / have problems of their own), feel they have to resort to dirty tricks to protect their reasonable interests - being a legal grey area there's not much they can otherwise do if people refuse to respect them. Put yourself in their shoes, there's a reason they're doing what they are. When people aren't treated with respect and their wishes/needs are ignored they tend to bite back, it's human nature. That doesn't justify their actions at all, but to me it does raise questions about ours.

So yes, the van damage is shit and shouldn't have happened, and perhaps this particular property should be fine to visit and they're just psycho villagers who hate english people, but I would also argue that maybe people could think a bit more about the human aspect of it all too, and show more care/respect to people who are impacted by what we do, rather than seeing it as a game. That's what I'm saying.


----------



## Telf. (Aug 20, 2017)

Don't agree krela, sorry. And I haven't put this much text on a forum for years ( wife thinks I'm having an affair now )


----------



## krela (Aug 20, 2017)

You don't agree that you have some responsibility for how your actions affect other people?


----------



## Lavino (Aug 20, 2017)

I have know Telf for a number of years now. In fact he took me under his wing and showed me the ropes and the do's and dont's so I can vouch for him that he's a responsible explorer and plays by the rules.hes been in the game long enough to know what he is doing.and at the end of the day. The damage shouldn't have been done.


----------



## smiler (Aug 20, 2017)

Once someplace is posted on an open forum then it's open season for the near do wells and scavengers, all of the folk that I have met who regularly post on our forum are decent folk who explore for the sheer enjoyment we get out of nosing around somewhere new and sharing it with like minded nutters.
If you nose around other folks property chances are you will run into an irate owner, caretaker or neighbour at some point, and that can be disconcerting, or as in Telfs case expensive, it shouldn't happen but it does , a few bad bar-stewards give explorers a rotten reputation.
To answer Krela, yes we do have a responsible to insure that our actions doesn't harm other folk or their property, I feel that the members only thread will protect many vulnerable sites.


----------



## mookster (Aug 23, 2017)

What about the hundreds of explorers who visited Chateau Noisy, the owner/caretaker used to ride around on a quadbike taking potshots at people and damaging cars parked nearby as well. 

Boon isn't a touristy place in Belgian exploring circles as far as footfall goes - it's known bad reputation puts more than enough people off wanting to chance themselves there with the crazy neighbour and the amount of times he's had a go at people. He doesn't own the property, and as far as I can remember there are zero warning/keep out/no trespassing signs anywhere on the property either.


----------

